# Help! I need ideas fast!



## 4Hmomwyo (May 7, 2007)

I just found out that I need to make some small craft (either a pin or a keychain) for a conference that I'm going to in March. I need to be able to make a hundred or so and I'm not particularly crafty nor do I have a ton of money to spend. Can anyone give me ideas for a quick, easy and cheap way to make a cute pin/keyring/etc.????

Thanks in Advance!
Laura


----------



## Goatsandsheep (Jun 7, 2006)

I read this an though girl scout swaps. Here a link to a bunch of different ones. http://www.gsswaps.net/. We made a lot like this using different molds fast and easy. http://www.gsswaps.net/gallery/Animals/Coyote/index.htm


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

If you have any stamping stuff, cardboard, etc....you could do decent pins quite quickly. think "miniature greeting card"

also...if you crochet, there are a lot of small flowers (thinking spring here) tht are easy to crochet up and just stick a safety pin through. Any friends to help? take some yarn nd the patterns over to the local senior center to see if you can snag some crocheting grammas.


----------



## 4Hmomwyo (May 7, 2007)

I like the stamping idea--I'm at least that crafty!


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

A recipe card with a good state recipe....would be easy to pack.....


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Anyone remember the name of the co that sells cute kits to put things like that together?
They are on line and have a catalog. Why do names never come to mind when you want them They sell in large quantities and their clearance section is fabulous. Things like pins often cost less than buying the findings yourself and you can customize things. If the name comes to mind or I can locate it on line I'll post for you.

PQ


----------



## HoosierArkyTex (Oct 23, 2008)

Are you referring to 
http://www.orientaltrading.com/




PonderosaQ said:


> Anyone remember the name of the co that sells cute kits to put things like that together?
> They are on line and have a catalog. Why do names never come to mind when you want them They sell in large quantities and their clearance section is fabulous. Things like pins often cost less than buying the findings yourself and you can customize things. If the name comes to mind or I can locate it on line I'll post for you.
> 
> PQ


----------



## 4Hmomwyo (May 7, 2007)

Thank you all so much for your ideas and site suggestions! I was able to work with the Special Needs classroom in our high school--they do crafts and stamping. I'm using one of their stamps, a cowboy hat, to stamp on cardstock bookmarks. I think it will cute and fit the need, as well as be easy to pack on the plane!

Thanks again!
Laura


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks for reminding me of their name HoosierArkyTex. Been a while since I shopped there.
Glad you found an answer 4Hmomwyo. These rush jobs can send one into a spin both time and money wise.

PQ


----------

